# An update to what I've been doing lately... (commissioned album art)



## rx (Jun 14, 2013)

hello again, denizens of SS.org Art forum. 

Lately I was commissioned to make an album cover art for a South Korean band. they're trying to make it big so they're going all-out with everything they do. i know the guitarist in that band so the guitarist approached me for their album art cover. his requirements were to use my style of drawing and include a girl in it and give it a cityscape feeling (notice the column of faces resembling buildings and the road down the middle). he gave me some samples of his band's songs (it's most ballad or 80s rock/metal) and I was able to come up with this. i'm particularly interested in the concept of identity, hence the columns of faces. i couldn't work as in-depth with shading and lighting as my other pieces because he only gave me six days to work on it initially mad, which I told him it's not enough time to produce a good piece (I spend over a month on my pieces), and he gave me eight more days . 

anyway, here it is







color samples:





















there are like three more color samples but you get the idea 

 not my best piece, but hey what can you do lol


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 14, 2013)

Whoa... maaaaaan...



Nice work mate.


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Jun 14, 2013)

it's an amazing album cover, the typography isn't on par with the rest though.. just not a fan of the outer glow :/


----------



## vilk (Jun 14, 2013)

Ikiharmaa said:


> it's an amazing album cover, the typography isn't on par with the rest though.. just not a fan of the outer glow :/



^^^These are my exact sentiments. I was about to write the exact same thing. 

You should tell that band to commission you to make them a new logo.

OR perhaps have the logo in RED with no glow on the greyscale original


----------



## rx (Jun 14, 2013)

thanks for the feedback, men 

the logo is a bit awkward but it was the band's choice. actually, I was the one who worked on the logo on my computer, but they were in almost complete control of the design itself. it's what they wanted, so I gave it to them. 

i think i should suggest playing around with the color and composition of the logo.

i don't think they want something too flashy though...


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't mind the logo design, if it fits the band it fits. I don't know the music so I don't judge the logotype itself. It's just that this kind of outer glow in this kind of context makes it look like the band asked if they can use someone's premade artwork as their album cover and then slapped their logo on top of it.

Including typography isn't easy, I actually think most album covers barely have acceptable typogprahy design if even that.

I see that you need the outer glow to make the text readable, but the lil' designer in me still hates it ;D I'd probably fiddle with the colors so that the text will stand out enough even without the glow. If nothing else helps I'd just make the logotype smaller to fit it so that it doesn't overlap with the faces and remove the need for the glow that way.. I'm sure the band will not agree on such a small logotype though ;D

How does a thin solid border on the logotype look? It'd be a compromise, but there's a chance it could look more professional than the glow.


----------



## rx (Jun 14, 2013)

Ikiharmaa said:


> I don't mind the logo design, if it fits the band it fits. I don't know the music so I don't judge the logotype itself. It's just that this kind of outer glow in this kind of context makes it look like the band asked if they can use someone's premade artwork as their album cover and then slapped their logo on top of it.
> 
> Including typography isn't easy, I actually think most album covers barely have acceptable typogprahy design if even that.
> 
> ...



it's not my favorite either, but the images i've posted is just a sample and i've yet to hear back from the band about the position and color of the logo . i specifically asked them about the logo... i hope they didn't overlook my e-mail

thanks for the suggestions. i'll pass them onto the band. honestly i think they're a bit dull when it comes to visual things lol. i hope they make the right decision 

if you're interested in seeing more of my stuff... Isaac R.F-K. (obligatory spam)


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 15, 2013)

That is pretty amazing!


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 15, 2013)

That's cool. But I'd get rid of the lines in the road, if the client doesn't mind. That kind of sticks out as a bit odd. It implies that she's a giant, or isn't really on a road. I think the whole thing would imply a road, or path, without the traffic striping, and would eliminate that sizing problem.


----------



## rx (Jun 17, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> That's cool. But I'd get rid of the lines in the road, if the client doesn't mind. That kind of sticks out as a bit odd. It implies that she's a giant, or isn't really on a road. I think the whole thing would imply a road, or path, without the traffic striping, and would eliminate that sizing problem.



they wanted a cityscape, so i gave it to them 

thanks for the suggestion. i will probably revise it before my exhibit in july.


----------

